# rfc belfast icsi waiting lists



## LibbyMck (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone  
Iv just recently been out on the waiting list for icsi at the RFC,, I was just wondering if anybody could give me an idea of when i should expect my letter.
at the minute its 8-10 months but i have read somewhere that people have received their letters earlier this year at 5 and half months..  I havent been able to find any recent topics on this so thought id ask and see.


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Libby. 

I was out on the waiting list in May and have heard nothing. I rang a couple of weeks ago and they said the list was 7-9 months. We did an unsuccessful private cycle in sept and are planning to cycle again over Xmas. Good luck!


----------



## babamunchkin (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Libby
I went on the list on Feb and got my offer in october I deferred for 3months as I have still a private cycle to finish. so mine was just over 7months and thats for icsi.


----------



## Rosebud22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Libby,
I've been on the list for ICSI since 21st April. They said it was six months and that I would get my letter in October however I rang a few weeks before I was due it and they said the list had gotten longer and was now 7-9 months so they told me could be anywhere between end of November to the end of January xx


----------



## LibbyMck (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks very much for your replies ladies.. I'm very impatient but trying to stay positive and just remember my time will come.  We only found out in June that we would need treatment after our first fertility test so I know I'm very lucky to be on the list so quickly. Good luck to you all :-D


----------



## Rosebud22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey Libby the waiting can be a nightmare I was supposed to get my letter in October but didn't-instead u got the news that my sister and sister in law are both pregnant.  As much as I was trying to be hapoy for them I was so sad for us. I just want to get to the top of the list and get things moving. 

We have been ttc 6+ years, but only started our fertility testing in january 2015, eventually getting put on the list April 2016 it will probably be January 2017 (2 years later) before we get started. We first went to grove last October but took from then until April to get on the list.

U should be all chuffed that u got on the list so quick,makes it easier because the waiting before the list for us was a nightmare lol 

Hope u don't have to wait too long. Xx


----------

